# Archery Release



## icealot (Aug 31, 2011)

I searched around, but couldn't find anything so I hope I'm not making a duplicate. I was shooting today, but the pouch on my slingshot is really rough, almost like sandpaper, so I could only shoot for a bit before my fingers were raw.

I was wondering if there are any mods that allow a slingshot to be easily drawn by an archery release.

I have been at it all day trying to come up with some way to do it and have been searching online and the closest thing I found was this:


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

Look up Chief AJ. He offers slingshots and tubes that sound like what you are looking for.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes Chief AJ makes a pouch for a release. You might also want to try a different pouch material. It sounds like the saunders bands and pouches might be good for you. Or make some out of duct tape .. those can be very smooth.


----------



## icealot (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you so much NaturalFork! The duct tape idea is genius. I didn't remake the pouch, just made a sort of cup to hold the ammo while I draw. Thanks again!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I have Chief's HFX and both pouches made for release.
One for arrows and the other with magnets for steel shots.
about $10 for each and very nicely made.
It just comes with tube, which I am shooting less and less of.

I don't think anyone else makes it with D-loop attached.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

This may intrest if your handy with tools.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sometime back I posted the details of a quick release I made for a slingshot, but now I cannot find the thread. So here are a few photos. In use, the ball is placed into the pouch, and the pouch is slipped between the cocked "fingers". Release is by thumb pressure.










Here are the parts:









Here is another view of the "fingers" used to hold the pouch with the ball.









Here the side plate is removed so you can see the internal arrangement. This is the cocked position.










This is the fired position.










All parts were made by hand from mild steel. The side plates were some thin stuff ... 1/16 inch thick. The trigger and the spacers were made from 1/4 inch flat stock. The "fingers" were built up from 1/16 inch and 1/4 inch flat stock. Except for the screws, the other pieces were assembled by rivets, using finishing nails as the rivets. I used a drill press, a tap and die set, a hack saw, a ball peen hammer, and a grinding wheel. The finish is cold blue from a local gun shop.

It was not a difficult job ... just a little tedious to cut the pieces out. It works very well, but I did not find that it improved my accuracy, so I stopped using it.

If you want to try making one, just pm me, and I will send you what details I have ... at the very least I can scan the various pieces so you will have exact measurements. I do not think you really need my measurements, as you can draw one out to suit yourself. But if you want mine, I am happy to send them to you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

